# X-Rite's i1Profiler Software Updates (For Retail Version of i1PRO2/i1Display Pro Meters)



## ConnecTED (Jan 14, 2011)

*X-Rite i1Profiler 1.6.7 released @ 28 November 2016*

The following features and improvements have been added for this release:

General Application

Added support for Korean

Added an uninstall script for Mac to application CD

Added support for new Apple iMacs that use GB-LED technology

Bug Fixes

Fixed an issue with export of Tab Delimited data in Measure Chart workflow

Fixed an issue where CGATS data was not saved correctly for different illuminants and observers

Made the Reflectance Spectrum check box setting sticky and enabled by default for Custom CGATs dialog where spectral data is present

Fixed a problem with ProfileMaker 5 CGATS files exported from PatchSetEditor

Known Issues

Test chart and workflow files made for the i1iO and i1iO2 devices in earlier versions of i1Profiler (before version 1.6.0), will have a different patch height when loaded into i1Profiler. You will need to adjust the patch height to the correct dimension and then re-save the file for current and future use.

The Reference Files for the ColorChecker SG and ColorChecker 24 for scanner profiling have been updated. These new reference files apply well to ColorChecker SG and 24 charts manufactured after November 2014. For ColorChecker editions prior to November 2014, please use the former Reference Files, which can be downloaded from www.xritephoto.com, including instructions how to replace and apply them in i1Profiler.

Profiling and optimizing profiles with very large patch sets (>3000) will require a very large amount of RAM. If profiling fails, reduce the amount of patches in the test chart.

The i1Profiler UI and text may appear very small on 4k/5k displays.

Monitor calibration does not work when multiple monitors are in mirror mode (this issue affects Window® installations only.) Special Note: On Windows XP, if a display is removed from a system, the operating system will put the primary display in mirror mode even though the secondary display has been removed. In this case, the user will get an enumeration error. This error can be dismissed and the user will still be able to make a profile. i1Profiler does not support the calibration of displays connected via AirPlay.

If you have problems loading the display profile after it has been created or if the system cannot load the display LUTs, turn off Automatic Display Control (ADC) on the measurement page and try again.

i1Profiler uses OpenGL to display the profile’s 3D gamut. If you encounter a problem with the gamut preview, make sure that your video card drivers are up to date.

i1Profiler can import CGATS measurement files from other applications. However, the color engine has been optimized to work with the patch sets generated within i1Profiler. The profile quality from profiles made entirely within the i1Profiler workflow will exceed profiles made from legacy charts and measurements. In the case of CMYK+N profiles, some legacy patch sets may not even build a profile successfully. It is strongly recommended that users build new charts within i1Profiler for CMYK+N profiling.

If you are using Ambient Smart Light Control when making your display profile, expect to get higher Delta E values in Display QA. This function optimizes profiles for visual appearance based on measured ambient conditions not for minimal Delta E.

The i1ProfilerTray does not update the time stamp on a rebuilt profile. If a profile is rebuilt using the ambient monitoring feature in the Tray, the original profile creation date is displayed instead of the rebuilt profile creation date.

The i1ProfilerTray application looks for connected displays at launch. If you disconnect or connect a display, the i1ProfilerTray will not see the change until it is restarted, the user logs out or the system is restarted. On Windows the i1ProfilerTray can be restarted from the Programs\Startup menu, on Mac, the tray is located in the same folder as the i1Profiler application.

The application may lose its connection to a measurement device if the computer goes into sleep or hibernation mode. If this happens, disconnect and reconnect the device to restore the connection.

Installation of older applications that use the previous version of X-Rite Device Services may cause i1Profiler to not connect with devices or to not launch. If this occurs, reinstall i1Profiler to restore the latest Device Services.

If you encounter any problems connecting to your measurement device, please disconnect and reconnect the device to restore the connection.

Make sure your i1iSis power button is on when you connect the USB cable. If you connect with the button off, then turn the power on, the i1iSis will not be seen.

The i1iO device does not support single row charts.

You cannot measure an optimization test chart that contains patches extracted from an image if you are using an i1iO or i1iO2.

The version of XRD being installed by i1Profiler causes an issue in ColorPort where targets containing partial rows cannot be read using the i1iO table. The instrument will measure the row, but the data does not come into ColorPort. This affects ColorPort 2.0 and later.

*Download Link:* http://www.xrite.com/service-support/downloads/I/i1Profiler-i1Publish_V1_6_7[/url


----------

